# dont wana sound like a stalker but...



## JoJo16

Has StuffyMuffy had her lil one yet :blush:
i havnt seen her over in teen parenting and dont come over here much so didnt no if i missed something? i remeber ages ago they were saying something about her dates being wrong or something:wacko: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i was thinking that too, she hasn't joined the STM mommys, she must be like what over a month over due? hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

not a stalker ;)

i was thinking about this the other day! Sure she was due about the same time as me :wacko: and Maxies 7 weeks old!

babys GOT to be here now x


----------



## samface182

i was thinking about this today actually. SURELY she's had the baby by now!?


----------



## Ablaski17

i was wondering this to


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was woundering about her aswell x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Nope, not yet :nope:
I have her on fb.


----------



## samface182

isn't she like 8 weeks overdue by now? :wacko:


----------



## Bride2Be

Doubt they would let her get THAT far overdue. She must've had the baby.


----------



## samface182

did some stalking, lol..
she's been posting recently and no word of a baby at all.
:wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Is that healthy?


----------



## lovetaralyn

I think she mentioned in a past post that they messed up her due date or something


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Yeah, I think she was due June 1st, then it got changed to June 18th. So she's more than a month overdue. From what she's told me though they're monitoring her and bubs daily (or something close to that) and as long as neither of them is in distress and her placenta's still strong and healthy she won't be induced. They've offered, from what I understand, but she'd rather hold off unless it's necessary.


----------



## Bride2Be

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Yeah, I think she was due June 1st, then it got changed to June 18th. So she's more than a month overdue. From what she's told me though they're monitoring her and bubs daily (or something close to that) and as long as neither of them is in distress and her placenta's still strong and healthy she won't be induced. They've offered, from what I understand, but she'd rather hold off unless it's necessary.

Oh my gosh! I wouldn't be able to stay pregnant that long without going crazy! :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

my friend was due jan 12th and didnt have her little one til march 4th, the drs had her due date way wrong from the very begining and they let her go way over due cuz they werent concerned with it bcuz ur body knows when its ready or thats wat they told her atleast....


----------



## Desi's_lost

Can leaving the baby past your due date be harmful? As in 4+ weeks


----------



## Lauraxamy

Poor thing, I thought being 12 days overdue was bad enough :(. Hope she gets her baby soon x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

I think they where monitoring her, and that as long as her fluid levels don't decrease, and baby is still growing they are going to let her continue.
She thinks they got the dates wrong, and don't want to say...

hopefully she has a bouncy baby soon :thumbup:
xx


----------



## samface182

how can they possibly have the dates THAT wrong though? that's like 2 months wrong!
:wacko:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

:shrug:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Wow. Surely that's going to be one big baby!


----------



## samface182

so her baby is like.. 2months old in her belly? :haha:

i'm going mad at 5 days over. there's is NO way i would let them let me go over that much.
it doesn't even sound physically possible.


----------



## bbyno1

Omg..madness..
x


----------



## lovetaralyn

It can be harmful, but from what it sounds they're monitoring her. I would go completely insane if they moved my due date back. I'm starting to go crazy and I have 5 weeks left :p


----------



## rainbows_x

She MUST of had bubs by now surely!
I'm sure she's just busy with LO to update :)
Hope they're okay x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Yeah, I think she was due June 1st, then it got changed to June 18th. So she's more than a month overdue. From what she's told me though they're monitoring her and bubs daily (or something close to that) and as long as neither of them is in distress and her placenta's still strong and healthy she won't be induced. They've offered, from what I understand, but she'd rather hold off unless it's necessary.

Thanks Ally you're exactly right. No bubs isn't here, when I first found out I was pregnant they thought I was further along than I was (thanks to a shoddy scan technician) Bubs has always measured small for his/her gestational age so when my due date came and went they decided that it was best to give bubs a little more time. My doctor finally came to the conclusion that there was no way I was overdue as they thought I was and my placenta was still just fine and fluid levels were perfect (placenta begins to become "old" and lose function and fluid decrease when you become heavily overdue) They have been monitoring LO and I very closely. I had an amnio last week and they determined that bub;s lung function is not as good as it should be so they'll be starting me on steroids soon. As for a due date, I don't really have one, we're just playing it by ear for now lol Thanks for caring girls, makes me feel loved lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

BrEeZeY said:


> my friend was due jan 12th and didnt have her little one til march 4th, the drs had her due date way wrong from the very begining and they let her go way over due cuz they werent concerned with it bcuz ur body knows when its ready or thats wat they told her atleast....

Glad to know I'm not the only one :thumbup: I've been baffling doctors for weeks now!


----------



## Sophiiie

must be a nightmare not having much idea of when he/she is coming! glad to hear you're both well though :) xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Sophiiie said:


> must be a nightmare not having much idea of when he/she is coming! glad to hear you're both well though :) xx

Thank you :flower: Yeah it is rather frustrating but we're taking it day by day and staying positive that he/she is going to be just fine :)


----------



## lovetaralyn

I'm glad to hear yall are both doing well!


----------



## MissMamma

Wow thats crazy! Glad your both okay and you seem to be handling it so well! I'm impressed..xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Aww glad to hear your ok, Good luck to you and bubs :flower:
can i just ask... from your original 'due date' how far along would you actually be now if it was right :haha: ? xx


----------



## rjb

abbSTAR said:


> Aww glad to hear your ok, Good luck to you and bubs :flower:
> can i just ask... from your original 'due date' how far along would you actually be now if it was right :haha: ? xx

ooh. i wanna know this too!


----------



## samface182

wow hun, that's amazing in a way. like you don't actually have a due date, or know exactly how far on you are :dohh:
im glad that you and baby are fine! must be SO frustrating not knowing when the baby will make an appearance though! like, at all! lol xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

abbSTAR said:


> Aww glad to hear your ok, Good luck to you and bubs :flower:
> can i just ask... from your original 'due date' how far along would you actually be now if it was right :haha: ? xx

Almost 11 months pregnant! Haha :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

samface182 said:


> wow hun, that's amazing in a way. like you don't actually have a due date, or know exactly how far on you are :dohh:
> im glad that you and baby are fine! must be SO frustrating not knowing when the baby will make an appearance though! like, at all! lol xx

Thanks :flower: I was rather worried when they began talking about lung maturity but the neonatologist had a chat with us and told me that it really wasn't anything that they were concerned about it and it was just a precautionary measure, which I'm perfectly okay with! Rather be safe than sorry! Haha frustrating doesn't even begin to cover it! But I've got a general idea of when he/she will be there, as soon as I start steroids it shouldn't be too long until bubs is here :)


----------



## samface182

im a week over and i'm going INSANE! lol. you must be past insane :haha: xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Awww you poor thing. Lots of walking, I'm sure you've been told that though, I know I got so sick of people telling me to walk! Oh there are many times when I've questioned my insanity, but I just keep reminding myself that bubs needs the time in there and his/her health comes before my impatience lol But if it wasn't for my mum pressuring the doctor to get some answers then I would have been induced and but LO in danger so I'm very thankfull for her xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Oh gosh sounds you&#8217;ve had it hard :hugs: good luck and I'm glad to hear your both doing well :) xxx


----------



## sarah0108

just bumping this.. PLease say bubs is here now hun :haha: x


----------



## AriannasMama

sarah0108 said:


> just bumping this.. PLease say bubs is here now hun :haha: x

I agree, I'd have gone crazy by now, lol.


----------



## abbSTAR

Fingers crossed for her!
:dust:
I have a feeling something like this may happen to me... My dates have been mixed up like crazy... God knows when bubs is going to make an apperance now :dohh: but I want it to happen naturally x


----------



## AngelzTears

abbSTAR said:


> Fingers crossed for her!
> :dust:
> I have a feeling something like this may happen to me... My dates have been mixed up like crazy... God knows when bubs is going to make an apperance now :dohh: but I want it to happen naturally x

Do dates get mixed up if you don't know when your last period was, or the conception day? I was always afraid I'd have mixed up dates! Thankfully with my pregnancy I clearly remembered my last period, went to go see Twilight: New Moon and it started then, made me miserable all day. So I know my dates have to be right lol :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

abbSTAR said:


> Fingers crossed for her!
> :dust:
> I have a feeling something like this may happen to me... My dates have been mixed up like crazy... God knows when bubs is going to make an apperance now :dohh: but I want it to happen naturally x

how did your dates get mixed up?


----------



## abbSTAR

I knew exactly when my LMP was and I know when harley was concived, but mine still manages to keep changing.. Well first it was the 2nd sept, then it was 22nd September from lmp and now I got told today they've changed it to the 2 October :shrug: my first scan was at 25 weeks at the time when the sonographer measured harleys head which was only 3 days or so different from my LMP dates so I was happy.. But the doctor today said my scan was at 24 weeks which is nearly two weeks different... So honestly I'm just going to let him come when he's ready.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

To the best of my knowledge, she's still up the duff. :shock:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

abbSTAR said:


> I knew exactly when my LMP was and I know when harley was concived, but mine still manages to keep changing.. Well first it was the 2nd sept, then it was 22nd September from lmp and now I got told today they've changed it to the 2 October :shrug: my first scan was at 25 weeks at the time when the sonographer measured harleys head which was only 3 days or so different from my LMP dates so I was happy.. But the doctor today said my scan was at 24 weeks which is nearly two weeks different... So honestly I'm just going to let him come when he's ready.

thats strange my 1st ultrasound was at 13 weeks and my doctor said "this is your due date, and thats it and it will not change no matter what"


----------



## AngelzTears

Uhm this sounds fishy to me.. But if she's really still pregnant, omg she is sooo patient! 



PreggoEggo said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> I knew exactly when my LMP was and I know when harley was concived, but mine still manages to keep changing.. Well first it was the 2nd sept, then it was 22nd September from lmp and now I got told today they've changed it to the 2 October :shrug: my first scan was at 25 weeks at the time when the sonographer measured harleys head which was only 3 days or so different from my LMP dates so I was happy.. But the doctor today said my scan was at 24 weeks which is nearly two weeks different... So honestly I'm just going to let him come when he's ready.
> 
> thats strange my 1st ultrasound was at 13 weeks and my doctor said "this is your due date, and thats it and it will not change no matter what"Click to expand...

My Dr said the same thing to me. Even though my baby is ahead in growth they still don't change my dates.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

AngelzTears said:


> Uhm this sounds fishy to me.. But if she's really still pregnant, omg she is sooo patient!

I've got her on fb and she has friends and family on there and she's mentioned her pregnancy and so have they, so I'm fairly certain she's legit :winkwink:


----------



## abbSTAR

I never had an earlier scan so :shrug: it's just really annoying not really knowing when I'll have my baby :(


----------



## Lauraxamy

Omg the poor thing, I'd be camping outside the hospital until they got the baby out!


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my I cant believe she is still pregnant! :shock: Hope baby makes its appearance soon! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Here's a bit of trivia knowledge: The longest pregnancy resulting in a live birth was 375 days! :shock: That's *12* months!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just wanted to let everyone know stuffymuffy won't be back to bnb her son Garbriel Michael was born sleeping.
I will post it in GS


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:cry: Poor Steph.


----------



## Pixxie

PreggoEggo said:


> just wanted to let everyone know stuffymuffy won't be back to bnb her son Garbriel Michael was born sleeping.
> I will post it in GS

Oh my goodness :cry: I hope she is ok, Ill be thinking of her xxxx


----------



## abbSTAR

:cry: Bless her!
my heart goes out to you steph stay strong :hugs: xx


----------



## divershona

:cry: oh no :cry:

my heart goes out to you and your family Steph


----------



## Natasha2605

Omg, how horrible. I really hope it wasn't to do with her being left too long. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

so sorry hun =( thinking of you


----------



## EmandBub

omgg!
i'm so sorry 
you're all in my prayers..
:hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## SophieGrace

So Sorry xx
My Thoughts Are With You And Your Family xx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

sorry for her loss, my thoughts are with her xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I am so sorry for her loss :cry::hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

Oh geeze. I was worried about her keeping in there so long and was hoping this wouldn't be the end result.

She'll definitely be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stephx

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

RIP little one xx


----------



## bbyno1

omg:(
aww..so so sorry..thoughts are with you:hugs:xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Im so sorry for the loss.
My thoughts and prayers with you hun :hugs:
xxx


----------



## rjb

:(


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Natasha2605 said:


> Omg, how horrible. I really hope it wasn't to do with her being left too long. Thinking of you xx

It wasn't, her son had a heart defect that they should have caught during a scan, but they didn't. :(


----------



## rjb

poor thing :(


----------



## mayb_baby

So sorry thinking of her xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

